# Needed - ICSI advice for my second IVF cycle!!



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello everyone...

I've posted this in the ICSI section too, but given that I've already had some great advice from you here, which also really appreciate getting input from this section. 

As some of you know, I have had one IVF treatment which resulted in an BFN, though I did respond very well (13 eggs, 8 embryos, 3 blastocysts put back.) I am single and reliant on a friend to help me - we've been freezing his sperm. He's only 28 and last month his sperm count was excellent with a density of 68 million sperm.

We've just frozen a new lot of sperm which is only a third as good - motility etc is similar but the count is 22 million. (This is due to it being a last minute donation - we were only informed yesterday that all four ampules of his sperm last month had been used, and he hasn't had time to abstain longer then 26 hours.) I am totally reliant upon this sperm as he will be away now and for my actual IVF treatment.

Given the lower count, would you recommend my doing an ICSI? 

I'd appreciate your input - I'm due to start the meds tonight and my clinic is shut today!!

Thanks so much...

PS - Has anyone heard anything about a new research study claiming that it's actually better to have not abstained for more than 24 hours, due the sperm being fresher? (even while the sperm count is lower.) )


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sally,

Firstly, I know this is not what you want to hear, but has your friend produced any live births? Is his sperm proven? Has he been karyotyped for genetic problems or had any sperm fragmentation tests? I know it is good to use a known donor, but personally as a single woman, I only wanted clinically proven sperm which had produced babies - it makes a difference in my opinion. It is one of the few areas of choice we have as single women and I wanted to give myself the best chance of pregnancy possible.

That said, what does your clinic advise? Have you spoken with your clinic's embryologist about success rates with frozen sperm and ICSI etc.? I would do this.

When I was at Cornell I was told that they always use ICSI with frozen sperm so this is another consideration.

Here is more info. advising that abstinence is not recommended before sperm sample.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article2665788.ece

Having said all of this (!), I really think you should be talking to your clinic's embryologists as they are the experts and the people who will eventually decide whether you do or do not need ICSI.

Good luck.

Daisy
x

P.S. Not good that your clinic is shut today - you should be able to discuss this every day! Do they have an out of hours contact? Many clinics operate 7 days a week which I think is pretty basic considering how much we are paying them!


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you Daisy.

My friend has had three children (one baby boy very recently) -- clearly nothing wrong with his sperm!

I will ring my clinic tomorrow and see what they say, but in accordance with your clinic's theory to always go ICSI with frozen sperm, I  might well request it no matter what. Do you feel it gives a better success rate overall?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It normally results in better fertilisation rates. Some clinics, however, believe that ivf is better as nature selects the best sperm rather than injecting maybe defective sperm into eggs and the resulting embryos may be miscarried later.  I personally would go for ICSI to ensure better fertilisation.


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for that...I have heard that ICSI embryos aren't as likely to make it to blasts; is that right?


----------

